# Amtrak VP Job Opening



## Tony (Feb 28, 2011)

If anyone thinks they know how to run a railroad...

Assistant Vice President High Speed Rail


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd apply - but the pay is too low!






I may not qualify on the edumacation, but I has enuf BS to spread around!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I'd apply - but the pay is too low! :lol:
> 
> I may not qualify on the edumacation, but I has enuf BS to spread around! :giggle:


Aloha

Well it is good you don't plan on applying, you are clearly over qualified. You are much to intelligent isn't that the reason you left government employment. Secondly I did not see any points in the pay package.

Now that I gave you a plug how many points is it worth.  :giggle: :lol: :wub: :giggle:  :lol:


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Mar 1, 2011)

IMHO, this would be a really good job. Here is a chance to be the #1 guy (or gal) on HSR in the USA.

Here is a chance to shape the direction of HSR for years to come. To be the face that is in front all Congressional hearings on HSR. To mold policy and to convince the skeptical. To advocate for what is the future of rail travel.


----------



## Spokker (Mar 2, 2011)

They probably already have someone in mind and this announcement is just a formality.


----------



## jis (Mar 2, 2011)

Spokker said:


> They probably already have someone in mind and this announcement is just a formality.


Why do they need a Vice-President, an Assistant Vice-President and eventually perhaps three Deputy Assistant Vice-Presidents even before they run a single high speed anything - well not counting the pseudo-high speed stuff on NEC that is? :unsure: :blink:


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 2, 2011)

jis said:


> Spokker said:
> 
> 
> > They probably already have someone in mind and this announcement is just a formality.
> ...


They are hiring what is, in effect, a lobbyist. These people are not being hired to actually run trains. Lobbyists are more effective when they have a fancy title on the business card. Of course, a fancy title comes with a fancy salary. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Mar 2, 2011)

jis said:


> Spokker said:
> 
> 
> > They probably already have someone in mind and this announcement is just a formality.
> ...


Hey maybe it will eventually work its way down to an HSR chaplain!


----------



## DET63 (Mar 25, 2011)

Assistant Vice President? Isn't a vice anything already an "assistant"?


----------



## Anderson (Mar 26, 2011)

So he's an assistant to an assistant. Reminds me of something someone at the Pentagon told me: The longer your title, the less important you actually are.


----------



## jis (Mar 27, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Spokker said:
> ...


You are correct. I got it from the proverbial horse's mouth. I asked Al Engel Amtrak VP HSR) yesterday and this is exactly what he said.


----------

